
The Facts Are True, the News Is Fake - wslh
https://medium.com/incerto/the-facts-are-true-the-news-is-fake-5bf98104cea2
======
pjc50
"The London newspapers were actively misrepresenting something to their own
public."

Well, yes. This has been true for decades. In the UK, you choose a newspaper
that panders to your prejudices and class status. Everyone is at least
somewhat aware that the news varies by paper. (They're often less aware that
the news varies by _edition_ ; the Scottish editions of the Mail, Express etc
will usually have a different headline.)

Awareness of this goes back to at least the 80s, it's one of Bernard Wooley's
jokes in _Yes, Minister_.

The idea of a single, unified society with a single, unified view even of what
actually happened seems a long way away.

